# My Shih Tzu attacked me



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

Been awhile since I've been on here. I have a 3 yr. old female Shih Tzu that I got from a breeder when she was 8 weeks old. There are 3 of us that live here and I have always been around dogs all my life but the other 2 have never had a dog. I worked with Ginger on housetraining her, commands and everything else. She has bit every one of us at least once, the reason either she grabs something and won't give it up or she's asleep and we try to get her to move. Last night me and her were on the couch watching tv, she had been asleep for awhile but woke up and she stretched out and was hanging half way off the couch so I reached over to move her back a little and she was awake. She just looked at me and that was all, she did it again so I moved her back again and that time she lunged toward my face and I put my arm up to fend her off and she grabbed my arm instead, see pic. She has never hurt me this bad before, usually it's only a little nic. I pushed her off and told her VERY sternly NO! She lied back down slowly with her head down and kept looking back at me. I am at a lost. Here's the pic I took this morning, it still burns badly and I can't wear long sleeves cause it hurts.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

You need a behaviorist or trainer fast! The fact the dog has been able to bite before, now its escalated. Also you need to go to the doctor. A dog bite can easily infected.


----------



## micki (Jan 11, 2008)

this dog needs help fast and you have to do something before she gets any worse. She thinks she is in charge. You need serious help from a trainer.
and you may need a tetanus shot


----------



## golden&hovawart (Jan 11, 2008)

As BM said,get a trainer ASAP!.She think she is the BOSS.
Don't allow her on bed or sofa and go back to basic training!.Use the NILIF which means that she has to work for anything you give her.
I would also keep a leash on her so as not to get bit again!.


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think its time to get a good trainer...Sounds like your baby thinks he or she is the boss in the house...Types Of Aggression
There are a number of types of aggression. The most common forms are dominant and territorial aggression. Some dogs show fearful, possessive or intra-sexual (male to male and female to female) aggression while others have a predatory form of this trait. Some dogs have more than one type of aggression.

Dominance Aggression 

The Problem:

Dominant aggressive dogs are overly protective of their possessions and status. This is the most common form of aggression. These dogs tend to snarl and growl or snap when a family member approaches them near their food bowl. They attack other dogs as well as cats and farm yard animals. They often attempt to sexually mount people’s legs. When petted, groomed or detained in any way they will growl and snap. They often chase cars and bicycles. They love to wander and escape and will ignore commands that they return or heel. 

The first warning you will have that you have a dog prone to dominant aggression is when, as a small puppy, it growls when you approach it at its food dish or toy. This is the earliest sign of dominance. As this type of dog personality grows it will attempt to take charge of the house and the decision making process. Dogs that have dominant type aggression are very confident in new situations. Dominant aggressive dogs have very distinctive body language. They stand with their heads erect and their ears bent forward. They carry their tails proudly and stare intently at strange people and pets. They stand still facing the new individual and emit a low steady growl while they curl their lips and expose their teeth. These dogs will mount other dogs until the second dog assumes a submissive posture. They demand to be the center of attention in all situations and must make the decision as to who does what and when. They are oblivious to commands from their owner and never heal or look to their owner for advice or reassurance. They often urine mark new areas such as my veterinary office walls. Most of these dogs are unneutered males.

Dogs as part of the family see humans as members of their pack and attempt to establish their place in the social hierarchy by challenging more submissive family members, especially children. When dogs show dominant gestures like growling while guarding their food dish, and they aren’t scolded for this behavior, they inch up in dominance surpassing certain family members. Subtle signs of dominance can go unnoticed. Because we love them we explained these faults away until the dog finally bites a human who infringed on its alpha position. Owners often do not realize what occurred and think the dog bit for no reason." These dogs are often surrendered to animal shelters and are killed because their owners did not understand how aggressive behavior comes about.

The Solution:
Passive, submissive family members often have insurmountable problems correcting aggressive dogs. Obedience school is very helpful with this form of aggression but you must be willing and able to dominate the pet. The first thing to do when trying to correct this problem is to change the peck order of the pack – in this case the hierarchy within your family. Dogs are always happier not to have to be pack leaders. The dog needs to be at the bottom of the pack. You must become the pack leader. Husbands are often more assertive than their wives that is why many dogs that I see in my practice obey the husband and not the wife. To gain control of your dog you need to dominate every aspect of the dog’s life. When you play tug of war with the pup or dog; do not let it end up with the ball or rope when you are finished. When you feed the dog do not let it eat until you command it to come. Do not let dominant-prone dogs sleep in your bed or in the bedroom. Reserve that space for your family. Purchase a muzzle. Put it on just after you feed dog and take it off and give treats. Do not feed these dogs from the table. Instead, crate them during meals and feed them last. Neutering a young male dog significantly decreases aggression. Neutering them later in life is much less effective. If the dog has already begun to bite owners hiring a professional dog trainer is a good idea. You need to realize that not all dogs can be cured of aggression and that a trained dog may revert to its previous bad habits once the trainer has left.

I hope this will help... Good luck ...That really looks like it hurt...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

That bruising shows real intent. Please get a trainer and quick.. Teeth or toenails can break the skin, but the bruising shows an intent here..


----------



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> You need a behaviorist or trainer fast! The fact the dog has been able to bite before, now its escalated. Also you need to go to the doctor. A dog bite can easily infected.


Thank you, I'm looking into finding a trainer, unfortunately the only one around here is a vet. I live in Floyd County, Ky and I've looked before trying to find a good one but never had any luck. My vet keeps referring me to this other vet for training. Ginger didn't break skin, it's more of abrasions, it didn't bleed but I am still gonna put neosporin on it anyway.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Please get a trainer out today. Your arm blocked her from getting your face in your post...


----------



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

Ginger has severe allergies and last week I had to take her to the vet for an allergy shot plus antibiotics and allergy pills. All of that makes her very sleepy also. As a puppy I got her used to playing with her feet and tail and tugging on her ears. She still doesn't care for anyone to do any of those. She doesn't like being around other animals but never barks at them, she just runs away from them. She's very friendly toward people and always rolls on her backs for belly rubs. She is only aggressive about her sleeping and if she grabs something I don't want her to have. As for toys and food she doesn't mind if I reach my hand in her food bowl, she has never snapped at me for those things. The groomer said she's a very good dog with her, letting her do anything to her.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Her allergies has nothing to do with aggression. The dog has bitten people before, and do not defend the action for your safety.. If nothing else also for her as well. A dog in aggression mode is " not happy".. Get a trainer.. Please do not dismiss this..


----------



## micki (Jan 11, 2008)

of course she is good for the groomer she isn't in charge at the groomers like she is at home. All the things you have said about her behaviour are red flags they are pointing right to dominance. If this dog bites someone else you will lose your dog and your dog can lose its life.
We aren't picking on you or the dog we are concerned for both of you.
GET HELP NOW!!!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't make excuses for your dog. It is not normal, a dog could have growled but jumping this forcefully to your face to bite IS ABNORMAL.

I would call the vet trainer for an appointment now.


----------



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for the concerns and responses. I have started NILF as of today and I also called the vet trainer and waiting for her to return my call, she's been in surgery. Also, I found another trainer who works with aggressive dogs but it costs $600 for 4 to 6 weeks, they keep the dog for that amount of time. I do not have that kind of money. I'm just really sad this has happened and I talked to my mother-in-law who lives with us about it and I told her WE have to do this together, before it was always ME trying to do everything. She understands now, she never would listen to me before when I'd tell her not to do something that I saw wasn't good for Ginger. I've tried NILF before but it never would do any good cause I was the only one in the home doing it. I'm very, very sad this has happened and now I look at my dog in a different way.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Sending the dog out will do no good. This has not taught the dog how to behave in its house. A in home trainer that would come and give you the basics should be able to do the same and you just back it up..


----------



## micki (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree YOU need training too to be able to help the dog know who is in charge


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> Sending the dog out will do no good. This has not taught the dog how to behave in its house. A in home trainer that would come and give you the basics should be able to do the same and you just back it up..


I agree....Borzoimom has hit the nail on the head.... You have to be pack leader and your dog needs to be the least among the people in the house..


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I do not agree with much of the assessments here. Has the dog had her thyroid checked?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I do not agree with much of the assessments here. Has the dog had her thyroid checked?


If the Thyroid is good, dog is in a heap of trouble. I just wonder if this as a lot of problems do started much earlier than we are being told.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I do not agree with much of the assessments here. Has the dog had her thyroid checked?





wvasko said:


> If the Thyroid is good, dog is in a heap of trouble. I just wonder if this as a lot of problems do started much earlier than we are being told.


 I think this is a behavioral problem. The dog has been allowed to do whatever to whomever for obviously quite a while. It would be easier if it was corrected the first time, but obviously- that was not the case. 
Its odd to me that if this was a large dog, they would be getting a trainer- but when a small dog snaps, its awwwwww poor baby.. A dog is dog at the base of things. There is too much bruising to say anything but intent here.. One foster I had tried this couch possesion and I, using a blanket dumped it on its butt.. Never did it again-. The couch is by invitation ONLY..


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> I think this is a behavioral problem. The dog has been allowed to do whatever to whomever for obviously quite a while. It would be easier if it was corrected the first time, but obviously- that was not the case.
> Its odd to me that if this was a large dog, they would be getting a trainer- but when a small dog snaps, its awwwwww poor baby.. A dog is dog at the base of things. There is too much bruising to say anything but intent here.. One foster I had tried this couch possesion and I, using a blanket dumped it on its butt.. Never did it again-. The couch is by invitation ONLY..


I'm not going to argue with that, If it worked it was quick, efficient got the job done without a lot of fuss.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds to me a bit like a possession issue. That bite definitally shows intent and I would highly highly suggest getting a behaviorist or trainer to help you. Fast. 

Chloe had some possession issues and would growl if she had a highly desired item and we walked by her. I nipped that in the bud and she doesn't care about me anymore. I just walk up to her now and say, "Noooooo." and she'll drop whatever she has. Then I'll body block her out of the way, pick the item up, and wah-lah. 
She knows she can push the rest of the family around, so they are just instructed to not take anything away from her (come get me or trade the object for a treat) and if she is chewing on a bone...leave her alone. When someone can figure out how to get a dog to not resource guard around people who don't give a rat's rear end about taking the time to actually work with the dog...let me know. 
Chloe would also get bitchy about being moved when she didn't want to be moved, but she's not allowed up on the furniture or beds without being invited (and then it is only on one bed) and she is kicked off at the very hint of her getting snippy. 
However, having said all of that, Chloe NEVER made contact with my skin, or anyone else for that matter. And seeing how Chloe is a nippy dog to begin with, she very well could have if she wanted to.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Leanie said:


> Thank you all for the concerns and responses. I have started NILF as of today and I also called the vet trainer and waiting for her to return my call, she's been in surgery. Also, I found another trainer who works with aggressive dogs but it costs $600 for 4 to 6 weeks, they keep the dog for that amount of time. I do not have that kind of money. I'm just really sad this has happened and I talked to my mother-in-law who lives with us about it and I told her WE have to do this together, before it was always ME trying to do everything. She understands now, she never would listen to me before when I'd tell her not to do something that I saw wasn't good for Ginger. I've tried NILF before but it never would do any good cause I was the only one in the home doing it. I'm very, very sad this has happened and now I look at my dog in a different way.


Good - NILIF, when used by everyone in the household, can be very effective in a relatively short period of time. 

FWIW, I have a little Shih Tzu whom I took on originally to foster. The dog was 2 yrs. old, and spoiled rotten in terms of having things his way. Demanded attention (would growl and bark if I didn't immediately see to his hinney's demand), Barked non-stop when placed in his crate, barked at everything and everyone, got PO'd if I wanted to sit on MY sofa where he was sitting, or laying down, growling and snapping. He also jumped on me (and on my dogs, who nose poked him a good one, and verbally told him off), and would try to bite me when I would try to take a toy that was near him. 

Fast forward 3 months: No barking or growling, he goes into his crate and does not bark, he no longer barks or snaps or growls over toys/bones, he does not have furniture privileges UNLESS I give him permission (he wasn't allowed at all for 2 months), and, he's got a daily routine with structure (that includes a daily 30-minute down/stay). Best of all, that annoying, obnoxious demand for attention behavior is gone! 

Good luck to you! I can just imagine how upsetting this has been for you.


----------



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Good - NILIF, when used by everyone in the household, can be very effective in a relatively short period of time.
> 
> FWIW, I have a little Shih Tzu whom I took on originally to foster. The dog was 2 yrs. old, and spoiled rotten in terms of having things his way. Demanded attention (would growl and bark if I didn't immediately see to his hinney's demand), Barked non-stop when placed in his crate, barked at everything and everyone, got PO'd if I wanted to sit on MY sofa where he was sitting, or laying down, growling and snapping. He also jumped on me (and on my dogs, who nose poked him a good one, and verbally told him off), and would try to bite me when I would try to take a toy that was near him.
> 
> ...


Thank you VERY much, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one and there is a good outcome from it. Although, my Ginger never got possessive over her toys, she'd bring them to me to play, and never got snappy about her food she does get possessive over her blankets, her puppy pad tray, and rugs in the living room. When I try to vacuum and pick those up she would actually jump and try to grab them from me and growl. I had her where she had to stay in the kitchen while I vacuumed but one day when I tried to vacuum she went nuts and I asked my mother-in-law if she had been vacuuming also and she said yes, and that she would put her in her in kennel. So all of my training her on that was gone now. The trainer called me yesterday and we talked for awhile on the phone, she told me for the next 3-4 weeks do not allow her on the furniture or beds at all. And anything she wants she has to earn it but leave her food out all day cause she doesn't eat the best. She said small dogs are finicky over food they don't eat like they should. And if she barks or whines, ignore her, don't say a word and don't look at her. Today, she has been sleeping in HER bed in the floor and hasn't tried to get on the couch. Yesterday, I kept putting her off the couch and she just sit there in the floor staring at me forever...My husband is having a hard time with this cause he likes to have her next to him to love on her and now he can't do that. Also, her allergies are so bad right now I can't take her for walks due to the pollen count being so high, so I gotta think of other ways to get her exercise indoors for now. Usually I'll run in her indoors through the house. The trainer said I have been doing everything right, it's the others haven't been doing anything. She said the counsel has spoken and Ginger has been voted off the island...lol. I said I stripped her of her crown, she's no longer Queen. I'll keep people posted with updates... she won't get depressed will she? That's our concern.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck with all of this! I hope that the NILIF starts working it's magic! 

I look forward to hearing updates on your progress, hope your arm is feeling better too.


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey... I'm a new dog owner, so obviously, take what I have to say with a grain of salt.

With that said, I'm wondering if maybe there is something neurological going on with your dog. You said that this and other incidents have been related to her sleeping. Is it possible that she's maybe having some kind of cognitive problem or doing this without being fully aware? Just something to think about.

Whatever the reason, this is clearly an issue that needs to be address. 

Good luck with the new trainer.

Sid




Leanie said:


> Thank you VERY much, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one and there is a good outcome from it. Although, my Ginger never got possessive over her toys, she'd bring them to me to play, and never got snappy about her food she does get possessive over her blankets, her puppy pad tray, and rugs in the living room. When I try to vacuum and pick those up she would actually jump and try to grab them from me and growl. I had her where she had to stay in the kitchen while I vacuumed but one day when I tried to vacuum she went nuts and I asked my mother-in-law if she had been vacuuming also and she said yes, and that she would put her in her in kennel. So all of my training her on that was gone now. The trainer called me yesterday and we talked for awhile on the phone, she told me for the next 3-4 weeks do not allow her on the furniture or beds at all. And anything she wants she has to earn it but leave her food out all day cause she doesn't eat the best. She said small dogs are finicky over food they don't eat like they should. And if she barks or whines, ignore her, don't say a word and don't look at her. Today, she has been sleeping in HER bed in the floor and hasn't tried to get on the couch. Yesterday, I kept putting her off the couch and she just sit there in the floor staring at me forever...My husband is having a hard time with this cause he likes to have her next to him to love on her and now he can't do that. Also, her allergies are so bad right now I can't take her for walks due to the pollen count being so high, so I gotta think of other ways to get her exercise indoors for now. Usually I'll run in her indoors through the house. The trainer said I have been doing everything right, it's the others haven't been doing anything. She said the counsel has spoken and Ginger has been voted off the island...lol. I said I stripped her of her crown, she's no longer Queen. I'll keep people posted with updates... she won't get depressed will she? That's our concern.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Leanie said:


> Also, her allergies are so bad right now I can't take her for walks due to the pollen count being so high, so I gotta think of other ways to get her exercise indoors for now. Usually I'll run in her indoors through the house. she won't get depressed will she?


 Nah, she will not get depressed. Since she has bad allergies, what kibble is she on? Dogs tend to be allergic to grain/wheat in dog food.

I would put this dog on free grain kibble food and add some supplements.

I recommend put her on Honest Kitchen Sojos Europa, or Ziwi Peak dog food. Add salmon oil, vitamin E soft gels, and super C 2000 to her diet too.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Will she get depressed? I think tht is the least of your worries.. Lot more depressing to have to PTS a dog for biting your face (and it could escalate to that).

Sounds like you are doing this right at any rate. Invoking NILIF is a great idea. dog works for every thing the dogs wants access to. 

A dog that bites is not a happy dog. If she stops biting I think she will be showing she is much happier. Fact is, it is the dogs in unstructured environments that are the most depressed.


----------



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

French Ring said:


> Nah, she will not get depressed. Since she has bad allergies, what kibble is she on? Dogs tend to be allergic to grain/wheat in dog food.
> 
> I would put this dog on free grain kibble food and add some supplements.
> 
> I recommend put her on Honest Kitchen Sojos Europa, or Ziwi Peak dog food. Add salmon oil, vitamin E soft gels, and super C 2000 to her diet too.


I have her on Natural Balance Duck and Potato, it has Omegas in it, and we don't give her any treats. Thanks for the recommendation.



Elana55 said:


> Will she get depressed? I think tht is the least of your worries.. Lot more depressing to have to PTS a dog for biting your face (and it could escalate to that).
> 
> Sounds like you are doing this right at any rate. Invoking NILIF is a great idea. dog works for every thing the dogs wants access to.
> 
> A dog that bites is not a happy dog. If she stops biting I think she will be showing she is much happier. Fact is, it is the dogs in unstructured environments that are the most depressed.


She acts so sad when I won't let her on the couch, BUT my groomer laughed and said "yep she's hoping you'll give in". Everything's going good so far, and I now can see just how unruly she has got from not having any rules before. She will back up, wag her tail a little and bark at me when I won't let her on the couch or when I tell her to sit for something. I took her for a walk the other day and afterwards to take her harness off it took her 10 minutes to finally sit for me. She knows that command, it was the first one I taught her when she was a pup. If she wants to play do I make her do a command for that also? I have been. When do I give her love? I'm learning....


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

By your invitation- if you invite her on couch- you cuddle- but you decide with that is enough.. Not her..


----------

